# [RISOLTO] Problema compilazione truecrypt

## stifler83

Ciao a tutti ho questo problema: 

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5

 * truecrypt-7.0a.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Package:    app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: c1pher@gentoo.org crypto@gentoo.org

 * USE:        X amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.38-gentoo-r7

 * Unable to check for the following kernel config options due

 * to absence of any configured kernel sources or compiled

 * config:

 *  - BLK_DEV_DM

 *  - DM_CRYPT

 *  - FUSE_FS

 *  - CRYPTO

 *  - CRYPTO_XTS

 * You're on your own to make sure they are set if needed.

 * Checking wxGTK-2.8 for X support ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Requested wxWidgets:        unicode 2.8

 * Using wxWidgets:            gtk2-unicode-release-2.8

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking truecrypt-7.0a.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5/work ...

sed: impossibile leggere Main/Main.make: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5 failed:

 *   sed Main/Main.make failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3660:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           sed -e "s/WX_CONFIG_LIBS := base/&,core/" -i Main/Main.make || die "sed Main/Main.make failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-crypt:truecrypt-7.0a-r5:20110616-114241.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5/work/truecrypt-7.0a-source'

>>> Failed to emerge app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/app-crypt:truecrypt-7.0a-r5:20110616-114241.log'

 * Messages for package app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5:

 * Unable to check for the following kernel config options due

 * to absence of any configured kernel sources or compiled

 * config:

 *  - BLK_DEV_DM

 *  - DM_CRYPT

 *  - FUSE_FS

 *  - CRYPTO

 *  - CRYPTO_XTS

 * You're on your own to make sure they are set if needed.

 * ERROR: app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5 failed:

 *   sed Main/Main.make failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3660:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           sed -e "s/WX_CONFIG_LIBS := base/&,core/" -i Main/Main.make || die "sed Main/Main.make failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-crypt:truecrypt-7.0a-r5:20110616-114241.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5/work/truecrypt-7.0a-source'
```

Il problema potrebbe derivare della cancellazione che ho fatto manualmente ed erroneamente di tutto il contenuto della cartella /var/tmp/portage/.

Qualcuno potrebbe darmi un idea su come risolve visto che è l'unico pacchetto (al momento) che non riesco a ricompilare.   :Sad: Last edited by stifler83 on Tue Jun 21, 2011 10:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

>  * Unable to check for the following kernel config options due
> 
>  * to absence of any configured kernel sources or compiled
> 
>  * config:
> ...

 Semplicemente devi configurare e compilare il kernel, se lo hai ricilato

```
zcat /proc/config.gz /etc/kernels/linux-kernel-vattelappesca ; make genkernel all
```

od anche semplicemente

```
zcat /proc/config.gz /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## stifler83

Premetto che non uso il genkernel. Ho controllato il config del kernel compilato e devo dire che tutte le voci elencate nel config di truecrypt è settato a Y. A questo punto da cosa potrebbe dipendere?

----------

## djinnZ

ma hai lanciato un make mproper/distclean? Hai solo installato il kernel? Il symlink /usr/src/linux è balordo (del genere punta a /usr/src/linux-vattelappesca)?

```
local CONFIG_CHECK="~BLK_DEV_DM ~DM_CRYPT ~FUSE_FS ~CRYPTO ~CRYPTO_XTS"

linux-info_pkg_setup
```

vuol dire che va a verificare nell'albero dei sorgenti che siano abilitate queste opzioni, per qualche ragione non ci riesce.

Configura il kernel e compilalo (non lo devi necessariamente installare se la conf è la stessa ma almeno compilalo).

Bada che i sorgenti correnti del kernel sono 2.6.38-gentoo-r7 emerge se ne sbatte se il kernel è un altro.

----------

## Onip

 *Quote:*   

> sed: impossibile leggere Main/Main.make: No such file or directory 

 

credo che l'errore sia questo, tutto il casino sulla configurazione del kernel è un bello e grossi warning (che dovresti sistemare, ma non sembra importante).

Controlla in /var/tmp/portage/.../... se il file esiste o meno. a me puzza di errore nell'ebuild da segnalare (dopo ricerca accurata) su bugzilla.

----------

## djinnZ

da escludere lo ho compilato ieri senza problemi per questo sono andato avanti senza guardare

Non è che per qualche ragione l'albero del kernel è danneggiato?

verifica anche il tarball di trucrypt

----------

## ago

Per qualche ragione da lui quel file non si trova al posto giusto e al momento giusto. :/

Sarebbe da segnalare su bugzilla.

----------

## djinnZ

 *emerge@stifler83 wrote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5
> ...

 ci vuoi anche il disegnino? Se poi l'intento è fare una segnalazione senza senso...

Problema di ebuild non è perchè su amd64 ed x86 non c'è nulla di strano.

verificare (cancellare e scaricare nuovamente, direi)  i tar  dei sorgenti del kernel e di truecrypt (in particolare), emerge -1 gentoo-sources linux-headers che non guasta mai ed infine verificare che il kernel sia quello giusto e che sia compilato.

Chiaro?

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *emerge@stifler83 wrote:*   
> 
> sed: impossibile leggere Main/Main.make: No such file or directory 

 

```
amd64box ~ # tar xzf /media/sources/truecrypt-7.0a.tar.gz -C /tmp/

amd64box ~ # cd /tmp/truecrypt-7.0a-source/

amd64box truecrypt-7.0a-source # find . -name "Main.make"

./Main/Main.make
```

A me sembra abbastanza chiaro, infatti dopo aver dato:

```
amd64box truecrypt-7.0a-source # mv /usr/src/linux/.config /root/config
```

 ricevo gli stessi warning ma non fallisce il sed.

----------

## djinnZ

in effetti sono andato a verificare l'ebuild ed il tar dei sorgenti che ho io, il problema è nel tar di truecrypt o nella sua esplosione, l'unica e provare a scaricarlo di nuovo.

Oppure è un problema del sistema, forse un emerge -1 tar ...

----------

## stifler83

Ho riprovato cancellando e riscaricando ma nulla. Nessuna altra idea?

----------

## ago

prova a modificare l'ebuild, basta togliere il " || die " o commenta tutto il sed...

----------

## djinnZ

```
 * truecrypt-7.0a.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking truecrypt-7.0a.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Package:    app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: c1pher@gentoo.org crypto@gentoo.org

 * USE:        X amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.38-hardened-r6

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                          [ ok ]

 * Checking wxGTK-2.8 for X support ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Requested wxWidgets:        unicode 2.8

 * Using wxWidgets:            gtk2-unicode-release-2.8

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking truecrypt-7.0a.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5/work
```

```
Boot   Common  Crypto  Format        License.txt  Makefile  Platform    Release    Volume

Build  Core    Driver  License.html  Main         Mount     Readme.txt  Resources
```

```

Application.cpp           GraphicUserInterface.h  StringFormatter.h         UserInterfaceType.h

Application.h             Hotkey.cpp              System.cpp                UserPreferences.cpp

CommandLineInterface.cpp  Hotkey.h                System.h                  UserPreferences.h

CommandLineInterface.h    LanguageStrings.cpp     SystemPrecompiled.h       VolumeHistory.cpp

FatalErrorHandler.cpp     LanguageStrings.h       TextUserInterface.cpp     VolumeHistory.h

FatalErrorHandler.h       Main.h                  TextUserInterface.h       Xml.cpp

FavoriteVolume.cpp        Main.make               Unix                      Xml.h

FavoriteVolume.h          Resources.cpp           UserInterface.cpp

Forms                     Resources.h             UserInterface.h

GraphicUserInterface.cpp  StringFormatter.cpp     UserInterfaceException.h
```

```
 

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage 1996312  7 nov  2010 /usr/portage/distfiles/truecrypt-7.0a.tar.gz
```

```
 

0a61616bc5c5ad90e876b4014c004ac9  /usr/portage/pkg/distfiles/truecrypt-7.0a.tar.gz
```

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4032  5 set  2010 /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-7.0a-r5/work/truecrypt-7.0a-source/Main/Main.make
```

Ti ritrovi in questi risultati o no?

C'e qualcosa di marcio ... nel tuo sistema  :Wink: 

Ora, se in qualche modo il tar che scarichi è balordo (prova anche averificarne direttamente il contenuto) devi segnalarlo sul sito di trucrypt se è il tuo sistema che non riesce ad esplodere correttamente il tar il problema non è nell'ebuild ma da qualche altra parte.

Provando ad indovinare mi vengono in mente tar (quindi libc e gettext), portage (problemi di upgrade del python?) ed i soliti problemi con le locali impostate a vanvera ma si sa che la mia sfera di cristallo è rattoppata alla meglio e non funziona bene.

emerge -1, python-updater e revdep-rebuild potrebbero essere tuoi amici.

NB: se è gettext il problema la questione potrebbe diventare molto seria e va risolta.

@ago: non è un suggerimento... è una str****ta

----------

## stifler83

Ok, il problema è stato risolto cosi: ho scaricato personalmente il sorgente di truecrypt(prima utilizzavo quello che mi avevano passato), ho spostato il file nella cartella, ho ricalcolato il manifest ed ho lanciato emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> verifica anche il tarball di trucrypt

  *djinnZ wrote:*   

> verificare (cancellare e scaricare nuovamente, direi)  i tar  dei sorgenti del kernel e di truecrypt (in particolare)

  *djinnZ wrote:*   

> il problema è nel tar di truecrypt o nella sua esplosione, l'unica e provare a scaricarlo di nuovo.
> 
> Oppure è un problema del sistema, forse un emerge -1 tar ...

  *stifler83 wrote:*   

> ho scaricato personalmente il sorgente di truecrypt(prima utilizzavo quello che mi avevano passato)

   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:  e meno male che te lo avevo ripetuto.

Non te la prendere se amichevolmente (per modo di dire) ti dico egregio  *testo censurato perché eccessivamente prolisso, scurrile ed inneggiante a ripetute, esecrabili e ripugnanti violazioni dei seguenti articoli  del codice penale: 575, 576, 579, 580, 581, 582, 583, 593, 600, 605, 612; 394 e 396; 609-bis, 544-ter e 727; da 402 a 413 - djinnZ wrote:*   

> STR[OMISSIS]   
> 
> http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r307/freecommenttags/import//graphics/funny_pictures/STFU.jpg
> 
> http://files.sharenator.com/stfu_vader_stfu-s337x425-105463-580.jpg
> ...

 

----------

## ago

ahahaha prendila con filosofia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stifler83

djinnZ c'hai perfettamente ragione e ti chiedo scusa    :Embarassed:  , siete stati tutti perfetti nelle risposte e nei tempi. Ho fatto una cazzata, ma ero in modalità autistica probabilmente  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

se hai dovuto ricalcolare l'hash c'è quasi sicuramente un problema da qualche parte e sarebbe opportuno segnalare la questione sul bugzilla gentoo (dopo ricerca in modo da evitare duplicati)

----------

## djinnZ

Mi verrebbe da rispondere che probabilmente o è stata un'operazione inutile e superflua o chissà cosa sta pasticciando aggiornando il portage a suon di cp -R ma poi dite che sono il solito scorbutico disfattista...  :Twisted Evil: 

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> c'hai 

   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:  la lingua italiana... solita prece ... ma tanto già il nome è tutto un programma ... non è che il mio nickname sia poi così autocelebrativo (viene da un soprannome affibbiatomi per i miei difetti) ma tu ti dai dell'imbecille da solo, in pratica ...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

